
Ask HN: What is the best tool to create a good looking resume? - ameesdotme
I am applying for a job soon, where a CV is required. Meanwhile, I only have my LinkedIn-profile that exports to a terrible looking PDF.<p>Do you know any modern tools that allow you to create good-looking resumes and CV&#x27;s?<p>Resume-now is flash-based and quite terrible, and Kickresume doesn&#x27;t let you try anything if you don&#x27;t want to pay right of the bet.
======
gazby
Learned this from a friend of mine. Build it in HTML, and have a nice looking
display stylesheet that you can email to people who might appreciate such a
thing, and also have a print stylesheet which you then print to PDF from your
browser of choice.

Looking forward to getting rid of my latex version soon.

------
schnoowoops
Well I was just checking this post about markdown-based resume tool... played
with it a little and looked nice for me, may help
[https://github.com/awalGarg/cv-maker/](https://github.com/awalGarg/cv-maker/)

------
mtmail
What's wrong with MS Word/OpenOffice/LibreOffice? You might need an updated CV
every couple of years and who knows if other web-based tools still exist then.

~~~
ameesdotme
I've never enjoyed making my CVs in a text-processor. Maybe I have the wrong
idea of a CV, but I'd like it to be somewhat pretty and also maintainable. I
really wish that jsonresume.org takes off and to finally have one standard
that works everywhere. Whether a web app dies or not.

